# 01967/8 providers



## eiepb (Nov 8, 2007)

If the 01967 is personally performed and the 01968 is directed by a different anesthesiologist, who should be reported on the claim?  We started at 01967, AA and 01968, QK for a payer requiring split MD/CRNA charges, but is that correct; it seems awkward...  Thank you!


----------

